# صلاة قبل الامتحان اكيد كلنا محتاجنها الايام اللى جاية



## just member (9 مايو 2009)

*سيدي يسوع المسيح اشكرك لأنك علمتني أن الجأ اليك وقت الشدائد اذ قلت ادعوني وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدني . فها انا يارب أصرخ نحوك أن تمنحني حكمة وفهما حتي يسهل عليَّ الامتحان . واعطني نعمة حتي اعبر التجربة بسلام، وامنحني سلاما عميقا وبركة في الوقت الذي اكون فيه بلجنة الامتحان . ربي يسوع المسيح اتوسل اليك أن تعطني نعمة في اعين المدرسين وحنن قلوبهم عليَّ في تصحيح اوراقي . يارب انا خاطي ولم أرضك ولم أرضي نفسي طول السنة ولكن أسألك أن لا تعاملني كشروري وقساوة قلبي بل بعطفك وحنانك . يارب انت قلت " اطلبوا تجدوا ، اسألوا تعطوا ، اقرعوا يفتح لكم " فها انا منك اطلب وعلي باب مراحمك أقرع فلا ترفض صلاتي لانك قلت " من يقبل اليَّ لا أخرجه خارجا " واستجب لي بشفاعة الست العذراء وملائكتك الي الأبد امين .

" ابانا الذي في السموات ............ ..."

بشفاعة البابا كيرلس ومارمينا والعذراء مريم والقديسين تكون مع كل من يمتحن في جميع مراحل الدراسة .

امين*
​


----------



## zezza (9 مايو 2009)

امين 
ربنا يكون مع لاكل و نعدى السنة دى على خير 
بشفاعة ام النور و جميع مصاف القديسين
""اله السماء يعطينا النجاح و نحن عبيده نقوم و نبنى""


----------



## just member (10 مايو 2009)

*امين ربى يسوع *
**​


----------



## erenymagdy (11 مايو 2009)

امين ياربى

استطيع كل شيئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى​


----------



## man4truth (11 مايو 2009)

صلوا من أجلى


----------



## ponponayah (11 مايو 2009)

امين 
ربنا يكون مع كل اولادة فى الامتحانات 
ميرسى جدا على الصلاة الجميلة 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 مايو 2009)

*انا كنت محتاجها شكرا ليك*


----------



## just member (12 مايو 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *انا كنت محتاجها شكرا ليك*


*الشكر للرب اخى العزيز *
*ومبسوط انك لاقيت فيها سلام وطمأنينة *
*وانشالة تعدى اختباراتك كلها على خير*
*سلام ونعمة *
**​


----------



## ماريتا (12 مايو 2009)

_امين_
_بركة صلاة العدرا ام النور والشهيد ابسخيرون تكون مع جميعنا امين_
_وربنا ينجح ولادة فى امتحاناتهم وحياتهم_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2009)

*امين ربى يسوع*
**
*بيكون مع كل اولادة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــن 

شكرا ليك يا جوجو على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــن ​
> 
> شكرا ليك يا جوجو على الصلاه ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*امين ربى يسوع*
*ديما على الرحب اخى العزيز*
*ربنا معاك ويوفقك بكل امورك*
*وتتفوق ديما لأجل مجد اسمة*​


----------



## twety (13 مايو 2009)

*امين يارب
استجب لينا كلنا

وكون مع كل اللى فى امتحانات
كليات او كورسات

ربنا معاكوا كلكوا
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين

شكرا يا جو 
*


----------



## just member (14 مايو 2009)

*ديما على الرحب تويتى*
**
*ربنا مع الكل وقادر يعدى اى صعوبات*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

اميــن

شكرا يا جوجو على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى ليك ولتواجدك الجميل يا كليمو*
*امين ربى يسوع يتقبل منا صلواتنا لاجل كل اخواتنا *
*ويقف معاهم ويكلل تعبهم بالتفوق*​


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2009)

*امين يارب استجيب*​
*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب صلاة راائعه جداا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*شكرا امى العزيزة*
*صليلنا اكتير اكيد بنحتاج قلب ابيض طيب مثل قلبك يصلى لنا *
**​


----------

